# Can the MFD2 DVD Nav system Navteq DVD disc be backed up?



## JetTurbo (Sep 17, 2001)

My old Nav disc became intermittent from pickup up dirt over time. It runs ok once it was carefully cleaned, but no backup on a costly disc makes me very nervous.
My question -- Is there anyway to backup the Navteq DVD?
If not, is there a way to get a damaged disc repaired or replaced without paying the full cost of an update disc?
I made some effort to make a backup.








I purchased a Memorex Dual Layer Single Sided DVD+R DL disc. Possibly I chose the wrong disc type?
I used a dual layer compatible DVD burner (recent manufacture Lenovo laptop). I used the 'copy disc' function of Nero 8. Nero completed the task and as far as it is concerned, successfully.
But the duplicate is a no-go in the MFD2 DVD. 








fail
I suppose karma was telling me something when that song played as I tested the attempted duplicate DVD.
----
Since the updated data would be useful anyway, I went ahead and purchased a VW Navteq 5b map update for my MFD2 DVD (finally). After that outlay, I really would like to create a backup while the new disc is still 'fresh'.
BTW When I loaded the 5b disc the first time, I saw ...








followed by








Quite honestly, I haven't noticed much difference in operation since the Flash update. Map display, user interface and navigation operation seem unchanged. The places database is bigger and a bit more up to date. 
I checked system info before and after, and the only thing that changes in sys info is the entry for NAVI.
Before (v3b)








After (v5b)








(and yes, I run EU country coding on instruments for a variety of reasons)


----------



## JohnnyD (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Can the MFD2 DVD Nav system Navteq DVD disc be backed up? (JetTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JetTurbo* »_My question -- Is there anyway to backup the Navteq DVD?

As far as I know, no. I tried myself with Sony DL DVD and failed.
Tried on this site to find a way of backing up the Navigation DVD, but no joy... Seems like others have the same problem as us.
Been able to backup my Pioneer Navigation DVDs. I like having a backup in case the original gets damaged.
BTW, how do you like the 5B disc? I need to upgrade.


----------



## Peteski (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: Can the MFD2 DVD Nav system Navteq DVD disc be backed up? (JohnnyD)*

You can do it as long as your DVD-DL burner supports DVD-ROM as a booktype burning method.
I did backup my original Navteq DVD and it works just fine, I used Alcohol %120 to do that.

Peter


----------



## albiris (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Can the MFD2 DVD Nav system Navteq DVD disc be backed up? (JetTurbo)*

Hi,
I advance my bad english. I`m sorry.
I'm trying advertise it in all forums. I`ve gotten to make work a backup of my original DVD of maps in my MFD2 DVD Navy.
Only modifying the firmware with a simple software that automatically update the firmware in 2-3 seconds.
Who is interested can write me to [email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

Were you able to get this to work?


----------



## superx7 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Navi dvd backup*

There is a cleaning kit you can buy at any office supply store that will restore the disc if it is not severly damaged. I had a problem with a Playstation disc, used the kit and the disc worked fine. There is a way to burn navi discs but I can not remember the program I used and what I did (will have to do some research). It does work for sure though 'cause I burned a navi disc from a Maybach and an ML with no problems. Will let you know


----------

